# Pelvicachromis Pulcher fry making machines....



## Amazilia (Sep 5, 2009)

:fish: I have a pair of breeding kribs who barely get done with one batch and whoa here is another. I divided my 55 as they had all my other fish in the corner. The first batch mostly got eaten as there was no divider but I have the four remaining who are now 6 weeks old in a 5 gallon and will take to my LFS when a little bigger. They have had more fry and are at about 40 to 50 one week old. As I would like to change my 55 over to a planted tank I need to move the kribs to their own tank due to their breeding habits which are kind of fun. Anyway my question after that long intro is what is the smallest tank a pair of breeding kribs could be in?
My second question is when she has the next batch and starts after this batch can I put them in with the 4 in the 5 gallon or will that not be a good idea?
Thanks... :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Amazilia said:


> :fish: I have a pair of breeding kribs who barely get done with one batch and whoa here is another. I divided my 55 as they had all my other fish in the corner. The first batch mostly got eaten as there was no divider but I have the four remaining who are now 6 weeks old in a 5 gallon and will take to my LFS when a little bigger. They have had more fry and are at about 40 to 50 one week old. As I would like to change my 55 over to a planted tank I need to move the kribs to their own tank due to their breeding habits which are kind of fun. Anyway my question after that long intro is what is the smallest tank a pair of breeding kribs could be in?


hi Amazilla
the smallest tank you can put your fish in is off 60 liters volume(15G I think)

[/quote]My second question is when she has the next batch and starts after this batch can I put them in with the 4 in the 5 gallon or will that not be a good idea?
Thanks... :fish: :fish: :fish:[/quote]
if the size of the two different fry is not so big, then you can put them in.
xris


----------



## Amazilia (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info... I was thinking about a 20 gal. I have a 15 gal tall at work - do you think that one would be ok? Thanks again! :fish: :thumb: :fish:


----------

